# Favorite Radio Stations



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

What are your go-to radio station(s)?

*WDVX (FM 89.9, Clinton, TN): *If you like Americana and old Country music (ie, lots of fiddles, acoustic guitars, banjos, etc.), there is no better station. Just listen for an hour over the internet and be prepared to be pleasantly surprised by the music played. 
*
https://www.wdvx.com/

Ben FM (FM 95.7, Philadelphia, PA): *They play anything between dance, pop, and rock, but it seems that their bread-and-butter is the British Second Wave from the early to late 80s. Great music that actually stands the test of time.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Martini In The Morning.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WCBS-FM 101.1


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

The Opie & Anthony Channel on XM. 

I don't have a subscription... but I listen online =]

And NPR in the car for news, classical, and Jazz


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

BBC Radio 3


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

WFMU, free form radio on air and the net.

NPR on the weekends.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

These days it is WBEZ. A lot of interesting stuff on there. The only thing I sometimes abhor is their taste in music they air.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Tempest said:


> NPR on the weekends.


Great station but their web player sucks. At least it used to so I gave up listening to this station.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

KXT, public radio in Dallas. Eclectic and interesting playlist -- REM, Queen, Okkervil River, Stephen Stills, New Pornographers, Split Enz, Wilco and local Sarah Jaffe in one 40-minute stretch this morning. It's so good in this radio wasteland that I'm compelled to contribute to help keep it on the air.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

BBC Radio 4 and Xilinhot People's News Radio.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

After Thanksgiving, 40s on 4


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WCBS FM


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

I liked WCBS FM 20 years ago. I wish I recorded it a few years ago when they replayed the old DJs like Don K Reed and Max Kinkle. I still listen sometimes but I don't like Joe Causi and I hate that they switched from Soul Man by Sam and Dave to Soul Man by the Blues Brothers. I listen to Lite FM too but I don't like Delilah. I prefer the oldies or light rock stations from Cablevision.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I never listen to radio stations. I use PandoraOne at home and only listen to audiobooks in my vehicle (currently listening to Pride and Prejudice and Zombies by Seth Grahame-Smith)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bohan said:


> I liked WCBS FM 20 years ago. I wish I recorded it a few years ago when they replayed the old DJs like Don K Reed and Max Kinkle. I still listen sometimes but I don't like Joe Causi and I hate that they switched from Soul Man by Sam and Dave to Soul Man by the Blues Brothers. I listen to Lite FM too but I don't like Delilah. I prefer the oldies or light rock stations from Cablevision.


WCBS hasn't been the same ever since.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Ozzy's Boneyard


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

For news: WBUR

Internet-based: www.somafm.com (Groove Salad is great workday listening, SomaFM is know for their electronic/techno stuff but many other independent/alt rock choices)


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

Terrestrial....although my 'normal' radio listening has dropped off to almost zero since I got satellite radio....I do like a good news station:

1010 WINS (AM 1010) New York, NY
WTOP (AM 1500) - Washington, DC
WLW (AM 700) Cincinnati, OH
WOWO - (AM 1190) Fort Wayne, IN

Downside is too many stations just play syndicated content (Rush/Hannity/etc). I really used to like listening to AM stations late at night, catching the occasional long-distance 'skip'. Loved to listen to Marty Brenneman and Joe Nuxhall do the Reds' games on WLW.

Satellite - it's a mix: 

Raw Dog Comedy
60's on 6
70's on 7
80's on 8
The Bridge
The Spectrum
The Loft
The Coffeehouse
Classic Rewind
Classic Vinyl
Deep Tracks

Podcasts:
WTF (Marc Maron)
Car Talk (May it RIP - the live version, anyway).


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

WQXR Classical New York at 105.9; and on the internet
Sirius 74 Metropolitan Opera
Sirius 76 Symphony Hall
BBC 3


----------

